# Bernstein-Souvenir entpuppt sich als gefährliches Phosphor



## arno (22. Juni 2012)

Moin.
 An alle Küstenangler:http://www.mdr.de/brisant/phosphor120.html
Also aufpassen und nicht verwechseln.
Und denkt daran, selbst Bernstein ist brennbar.
Früher hat man das sogar als Brennmaterial genutzt, also in der Steinzeit und auch noch später.


----------



## Der-Graf (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bernstein-Souvenir entpuppt sich als gefährliches Phosphor*

Oha! |bigeyes Das ist ja mal überhaupt nicht witzig! Ich bin gerade relativ froh, dass mir ein solcher Fund noch nicht "vergönnt" war, denn wenn ich an der Ostsee war, habe ich auch immer gern nach Bernstein Ausschau gehalten. Bin gerade ganz froh, dass ich noch keinen gefunden habe - wer weiß, obs wirklich welcher gewesen wäre... Kann man denn vor Ort testen, ob es Bernstein ist. Vielleicht mit nem Feuerzeug entzünden und die Flammenfarbe bzw. Entzündlichkeit auswerten? Könnte mir vorstelle, dass Phosphor deutlich schneller brennt, als Bernstein, wenn er sich schon bei Körpertemperatur entzündet?!


----------



## W-Lahn (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bernstein-Souvenir entpuppt sich als gefährliches Phosphor*

Bin zwar kein Chemiker, aber ich glaube das hat nichts mit der Temperatur zu tun. Phosphor entzündet sich durch Sauerstoff..


----------



## Kniselmi (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bernstein-Souvenir entpuppt sich als gefährliches Phosphor*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Bin zwar kein Chemiker, aber ich glaube das hat nichts mit der Temperatur zu tun. Phosphor entzündet sich durch Sauerstoff..


 
Ich bin auch kein Chemiker, aber letztes Jahr gabs eine Doku darüber.
Da wurde auch darauf aufmerksam gemacht das Phosphor genau so aussieht wie Bernstein. Problam daran ist das, Sobald Bernstein mit Sauerstoff in verbindung kommt fängt es an zu brennen.


----------



## fam0815 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bernstein-Souvenir entpuppt sich als gefährliches Phosphor*



> Sobald Bernstein mit Sauerstoff in verbindung kommt fängt es an zu brennen.



phosphor


----------



## Lümmy (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bernstein-Souvenir entpuppt sich als gefährliches Phosphor*

Der MDR hängt aber hinterher....bei uns gabs den Artikel schon vor 2 Monaten


----------



## gummibootangler (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bernstein-Souvenir entpuppt sich als gefährliches Phosphor*

kommt leider immer wieder vor obwohl es-durch entsprchende information- leicht vermeidbar wäre 
es giebt auch keine statistik über unfälle mit kampfmitteln                  wer sucht findet aber seekarten im netz mit versenkungsgebieten
besondere vorsicht ist auch geboten wenn zuvor sprengungen oder seismografische untersuchungen gemacht wurden durch die airguns werden solche stoffe leicht aus dem boden gelöst und landen an unseren stränden
leider wird auch hierüber nicht informiert


----------



## Deep Down (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bernstein-Souvenir entpuppt sich als gefährliches Phosphor*

Und wieder geht es um befürchtete Einnahmeverluste der (Strand-.)Kommunen, dass niemand mal anständig warnt!


----------



## Chemtrails (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bernstein-Souvenir entpuppt sich als gefährliches Phosphor*

Bei Usedom sind 1% der Wege mit Warnschildern ausgestattet.

Die "Regierung" leugnet das es jährlich dutzende "Brandopfer" gibt.

manche legen sich auf ihre Liege und auf einmal brennt etwas unter den Füßen.

Eine Frau ist mit ihrem Kleinkind im Auto unterwegs gewesen, und musste mehr oder weniger eine Vollbremsung machen, weil auf einmal ihre Hose oder ihre Tasche angefangen hat zu brennen.

Das ist eine tierische Sauerei, wie so vieles in dieser Bundesrepublik Deutschland Finanz GmbH die uns als Personal hält


----------



## spike999 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bernstein-Souvenir entpuppt sich als gefährliches Phosphor*

in den regionalen medien wird seid jahren über das thema berichtet...


----------



## gummibootangler (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bernstein-Souvenir entpuppt sich als gefährliches Phosphor*



spike999 schrieb:


> in den regionalen medien wird seid jahren über das thema berichtet...


 
und trotzdem passiert immer wieder was
...weil von offiziellen stellen zu wenig unternommen wird
ich wage zu behaupten das über 50% der strandbesucher sich dieser gefahr nicht bewußt sind
glücklicherweise sind das meißte "echte" Bernsteinfunde


----------



## Der-Graf (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bernstein-Souvenir entpuppt sich als gefährliches Phosphor*

Sehe ich ähnlich... Ich hab davon hier z.B. das erste mal gelesen. Und ich war schon einige male an der Ostsee und habe da nebenbei natürlich auch nach Bernstein ausschau gehalten, wenn auch nie was gefunden. Im übrigen - was nützt es, dass das in den regionalen Medien erklärt wird, wenn die meisten Bernsteinsuchenden wahrscheinlich Touristen von außerhalb sind, die nicht mitbekommen, was in den regionalen Medien berichtet wird. Es müsste Flyer in den Touristeninformationen geben, etc...


----------



## Anglero (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bernstein-Souvenir entpuppt sich als gefährliches Phosphor*

Kenne die Problematik hingegen schon sehr lange - eben aus überregionalen Medien. Wer sich für ausführlichere Informationen am Beispiel Usedom interessiert, sollte sich diese Seite ansehen:

http://www.stefannehring.de/phosphor-usedom.htm

Gruß,
Anglero


----------



## duckstar2010 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bernstein-Souvenir entpuppt sich als gefährliches Phosphor*

Also ich höre hier auch das erste Mal von diesem Problem. Dafür also zunächst mal großer Dank an den Verfasser. Meine Familie und ich sind sehr oft an der Ostsee und allen voran die Kinder sammeln natürlich gerne Steine. Die wurden natürlich aufgeklärt. 

Da das Sammeln wohl nicht eingestellt werden kann, frag ich mich, wie wir das handhaben können in Zukunft. Vielleicht einfach die ('Bern-')Steine zunächst mal in eine Dose? Oder habt ihr ne andere Idee?


----------



## Franky (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bernstein-Souvenir entpuppt sich als gefährliches Phosphor*

Ich weiss nicht, ob das besonders hilfreich ist. Freunde sammeln immer in wassergefüllten Gefäßen und legen die Funde dann zum Trocknen draussen in die Sonne auf eine "feuerfeste" Unterlage. Man sollte nur genügend Abstand der Findlinge voneinander lassen, sonst verbrennt das Phosphor noch die echten Bernsteine... 
Solange das Teufelszeug nicht trocknet, dürfte nichts passieren.


----------



## Boedchen (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bernstein-Souvenir entpuppt sich als gefährliches Phosphor*

Nicht nur Phosphor ist ein Riesen Problem sondern auch das all zu bekannte Senfgas :
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Senfgas

Also Augen auf und Vorsicht wallten lassen.


----------



## gummibootangler (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bernstein-Souvenir entpuppt sich als gefährliches Phosphor*

senfgas unfälle am strand sind mir unbekannt ichbitte micheines besseren zu belehren falls jemandem so etwas zu ohren gekommen ist wie schon gesagt es gieft  keine offizielle statisik
fischer und fischkonsumeten haben dagegen schon öfter vergiftungen erlitten, rein theorelisch wäre es auch möglich das sich so`n lostplocken am pilker verfängt....


----------



## arno (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bernstein-Souvenir entpuppt sich als gefährliches Phosphor*

Moin.
 Eigentlich sollte in den Übernachtungsstellen, bzw. in Hotels, Pensionen usw. der Ostseegast darüber aufgeklährt werden, dann erreicht es wohl die meisten Urlauber, die von weiter weg kommen.


----------

